#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Ätiologie der Rosazea ? Zwei Enzyme Ursache für ?Fluch der Kelten? >

## aerzteblatt.de

San Diego ? Die Rosazea, eine vor allem bei hellhäutigen Nordeuropäern verbreitete Dermatose, ist Folge einer überzogenen Immunantwort. US-Forscher beschreiben in Nature Medicine (2007; doi:10.1038/nm1616) zwei Enzyme, welche die Entzündungsreaktionen in ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

